# Haruka garden railway



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I just completely enlarged the ground track after more than 2 years when I first built it. Now, the picky USA trains dockside 0-6-0T locomotive can run smoothly. As you see I am working on a small creek. Last week my about-to-be 4 daughter and I painted the creek and we will coat it with better color soon.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

MMT

Looking good. Larger curves make a big difference in the performance of all rolling stock. What curves were you using that caused problems with the dockside and what size are you now using? 

You don't need to repaint the creek, just pretend that it is the Animas River in Colorado, an excellent color match.

Chuck


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

chuck n said:


> MMT
> 
> Looking good. Larger curves make a big difference in the performance of all rolling stock. What curves were you using that caused problems with the dockside and what size are you now using?
> 
> ...


Chuck,
Before I used LGB R1 tracks and now I use a combination of R3 and R5, albeit with some bending using the rail bender. So in the past the diameter was less than 4 foot now it is > 7. 
OK, that's great to know the current color is fine. My daughter really enjoyed to paint the creek; she did half of the work.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the diameters, that will help others with similar problems.

Chuck


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

mymodeltrain said:


> My daughter really enjoyed to paint the creek; she did half of the work.


Cool that you're getting your daughter involved. My 9 and six year old daughters can pull weeds, but my four year old boy just likes to use the "shovel" (garden trowel) to dig. It's really fun to have the kids working alongside and enjoying the trains too.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

riderdan said:


> Cool that you're getting your daughter involved. My 9 and six year old daughters can pull weeds, but my four year old boy just likes to use the "shovel" (garden trowel) to dig. It's really fun to have the kids working alongside and enjoying the trains too.



It's true that garden railway is boring without kids. I was looking for a special toy for my daughter when she was about to be two and I came across with model trains, which I didn't know anything about that before. I decided to build a small one for her, then keep expanding since then. Every Saturday and Sunday mornings my family of 3 usually have breakfast in the garden and we take care of the garden together. She chased the trains around, very fun. I take care of mechanics, electronics, hardwares, procurement of trains and supplies while my wife and daughter work on the plants. In general, this is a very healthy and educated family hobby. My daughter knows many terms that I would not know when I was in her age such as conductor, g scale, derailment, gravel, diesel train and so on.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Now that is cool, way cool 


mymodeltrain said:


> Every Saturday and Sunday mornings my family of 3 usually have breakfast in the garden and we take care of the garden together. She chased the trains around, very fun. I take care of mechanics, electronics, hardwares, procurement of trains and supplies while my wife and daughter work on the plants. In general, this is a very healthy and educated family hobby. My daughter knows many terms that I would not know when I was in her age such as conductor, g scale, derailment, gravel, diesel train and so on.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

For whatever reason, the video won't show on the forum page for me, but pulling up YouTube directly and searching for the video found it. 
Think my favorite scene is at 4:04 with the docksider and train passing behind the longhorn in field.


----------

